# Fallen Arches



## rodgy-dodge (28 Oct 2010)

Has anyone had this condition brought on with cycling?

Husbands been suffering the last few weeks with what we believe is fallen arches. He won't go to the doctors say's he hasn't got time! I know stupid.....but the last two weeks he hasn't been on his bike (thats poorly too) and this morning he said he hasn't had any pain this week. Just wondered if it is the cycling that is causing it and would changing from spd's to normal pedals would in fact sort it out. Not sure of remedies for this condition so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## sheddy (28 Oct 2010)

Arch, hope you are ok, get well soon.


----------



## ventoux50 (28 Oct 2010)

Hi, sorry to hear of the poorly hubby AND poorly bike !

Fallen arches - impossible to accurately determine the cause of it in your hubby's case without a physical examination, however - generally fallen arches are either the result of a. genetic predisposition, or b. insufficient use of the intrinsic muscles of the foot.

The type of pedals in use won't make any difference to this, more likely is the shoe and the support it offers to the arch.

It's important to wear cycling shoes / running shoes with a decent arch support, obviously with each pedal stroke (or footfall in the case of running) large biomechanical forces act across the arches of the foot, and over time without added support, the foot muscles can become fatigued and the plantar fascia (a band of 'tendon' running from the heel to the front of the foot underneath) can become overstressed . . . . this can lead to the arch 'dropping'

so thats the first consideration - arch supports.

Secondly - ecercises to strengthen the arch . . . 

1. sit in a chair on a smooth floor (lino/wood etc) lay a towel on the floor and place the toes over the near edge of it, keeping the heel on the floor, use the toes to drag the towel back and under the foot - do both feet 2 or 3 times a day, each exercise 4 times per foot.

2. same position but place a pencil on the floor and try to pick it up using the toes to grab it - then place the pencil (still held in the toes of one foot) in front of the other and repeat . . . . .practice passing from one foot to the other.

3. place a golf ball or tennis ball on the floor and place the arch of the foot on top of it - with gentle pressure through the foot - roll it forwards and backwards to massage the fascia and muscles below the foot.



I suggest that seeing a physiotherapist/podiatrist might be useful to rule out other possibilities.

Hope this helps !


----------



## rodgy-dodge (28 Oct 2010)

Thanks Ventoux50, funny enough I've been chatting with my brother who has the condition and he said the same with the excercises. It only seems to bother him after he's been sat awhile then gets up and the pain is awful, once he's walked around a bit it tends to wear off. I agree he should go get it diagnosed properly.


----------



## Hont (29 Oct 2010)

Get a bit of this in my right foot (only for some reason). You can get some shoe inserts (from Boots) which definitely help maintain the arch.


----------

